# Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My father is on the news in Texas he was hit by a drunk driver!!!!!!!!!!!! I will post more in a bit....... 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

Oh no!!! Praying Chelbi


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Oh my God!! I am sending prayers to your right now. I hope that he is ok.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Any news?

Wow, up here they don't release names on the news unless the family has been notified. I'd be a nervous wreck!


----------



## kccjer

Oh no! Hope he is ok!


----------



## russellp

Keep us in the loop. We are all thinking of your dad.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## mayia97420

positive and healing energy sent your way. I hope he is fine.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Praying for your dad & family.....sending a hug from our family to yours!


----------



## DappledBoers

Some people are ridiculous. It's not fair we have to suffer for there mistakes.

I hope your father is ok!


----------



## Jessica84

lottsagoats1 said:


> Any news?
> 
> Wow, up here they don't release names on the news unless the family has been notified. I'd be a nervous wreck!


Same here and I'm sooooo sorry you had to find out that way. I'm praying he will be ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Chelbi, your dad, you, and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ksalvagno

Keeping your dad in my prayers.


----------



## milkmaid

Prayers - keep us updated.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh I hope he's okay! Over here in NJ we have some really reckless drivers and they make me so nervous.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.

Hope he is OK.


----------



## KW Farms

I hope everything is okay. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope your dad is ok Chelbi! That's just awful.. I can't believe some people could be so careless... I'm praying for him and your whole family!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll be praying for you and your family! I hope everyone is ok :hug:
It's so terrible that some people can be so irresponsible and careless!


----------



## happybleats

((HUGS)) and prayers!!!!..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay so this is what happened:
He was driving down Clay rd. when a drunk driver was going the wrong way with his lights off and plowed head on into his squad car.Both cars looked TERRIBLE.The passenger in the Drunk drivers car die on the scene and D.Johnson (my dad) and the drunk driver were both in critical condition when life flighted to Memorial Herman. As far as the family knows Deputy D.Johnson's brain was bleeding, his femur broke and his knee was broken. Since Friday he's had 3-4 surgeries and we haven't been updated on the outcome of the surgeries. Will update Y'all as soon as we get info. Here is the picture of the scene after most of the debris was cleared






.

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Keeping you guys in my prayers Chelbi :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no!!  I'll be praying for him! ray:


----------



## kccjer

Oh Chelbi! I am so sorry....praying he comes out of it ok.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks everyone!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Trickyroo

Chelbi you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Karen

We're thinking of you!


----------



## GoatieGranny

What a senseless tragedy! I am praying for all involved. Hugs!


----------



## Chadwick

Prayers! Hope he heals well!


----------



## happybleats

UGH...im so sorry....prayers you dad will recover fully!!!....we lived this night mare 25 years ago when my mom was hit by a drunk driver...!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

happybleats said:


> UGH...im so sorry....prayers you dad will recover fully!!!....we lived this night mare 25 years ago when my mom was hit by a drunk driver...!!!


Really? I'm glad it worked out for yall

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## happybleats

well...both the driver and his passager died on the scene...it was a sad sad day and has been a difficult 25 years for my mom and us kiddos as well...But we count each day a blessing...


----------



## Jessica84

I'm so sorry. Hang In there you have a lot of prayers on your side.
This is such a touchy subject for me. A friend that I have known since birth was hit by a drunk driver. He did survive but it ticks me off to no end that people do this. I remember in grade school during D.A.R.E we were even told no drinking and driving and people still do it. I think they should come down harder and maybe then people won't even try to risk it.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1

Prayers for you, your family and your dad.


----------



## Xuxasmamma

Goodness-Praying that God sends you peace and your day healing!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I'm so, so sorry :hug: Prayers are being sent!


----------



## toth boer goats

Your dad and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Trickyroo

I also lost a friend to a drunk driver  I knew him from Kindergarten.
We were in the eighth grade then , last year in that school together.
He left his house , which was a block from the school , walked up the block , crossed the street and was taken out by a driver who was waiting at a stop sign for quite a while . People had seen the car there and went around him . Parents dropping their kids off seen him and some went around him not giving any thought to it. When news got around Matt was the person hit and killed , we were all in shock. Every person who passed that car at the stop sign felt they could have prevented it….And in the end the driver lived on the same block Matt did. Very sad . 

Chelbi , Im so sorry this happened :hug: Prayers for your Dad and family .


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

here he is

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor guy  He has a lot of people praying for him Chelbi :grouphug:


----------



## happybleats

:hug:


----------



## kccjer

How's he doing?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well, he SHATTERED his knee so he's having plastic surgery on his knee soon. He has some deep cuts on his arms and legs from the glass that shattered on him. Bruises too. He got metal rods in his leg by his femur because it was broken so badly.then he broke his tibia in 3 places and I believe he got screws and rods there too already..... So that's all I know right now............


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kccjer

Wow. He's got a long recovery ahead of him. Thankfully, he's still with you....it could have been way worse. You all are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## milkmaid

Oh wow! Praying still. I guess if they're working on his legs now, his head injuries might not be too bad...?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor guy.. That sounds so painful! But I'm so glad to hear he's going to be ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny

Isn't it amazing what doctors and nurses can do do restore a body following traumatic injuries like your dad has?! Wow. It will be a long road of recovery for your dad. I'm thankful he has a family there to support and encourage him! Those injuries and surgeries will take some time to heal and he will be dealing with lots of pain and many changes. But in the end, what a blessing!! It could have been so much worse. I pray for complete healing for him and that this situation deepens and binds your family's love even more than it already is. I've seen it happen before, and people have literally said they would go through it all again due to the awesome good things that came out of it in the end. I pray that is what happens in your dad's case. Big hugs!!


----------



## happybleats

I ditto what goatiegranny said...((HUGS))


----------



## takethelead

I also agree with goatiegranny. My brother had a very rough relationship with my mom and me. He was diagnosed with leukemia last Christmas. Since then we have never been closer and we have never cared about each other so much. These kinds of things has a way of making a family so much stronger. I wouldn't trade those weeks of sleeping with him in his hospital bed for anything. He's become such a better person as well. 

Prayers are being sent from our home to yours.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: Prayer will continue.


----------



## Trickyroo

How is your Dad doing Chelbi ?


----------



## sweetgoats

I know it soilds like he has had a lot done and still to be done but he has so many people praying.for him and the rest of you. I am so sorry you all have to go through this. It is horrible. Drunk drivers make me.so darn mad I can't even begins to tell you. 
Did you find out about the accident when you saw it on the news?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm so very sorry about your Dad  Prayers that he can recover quickly ♥


----------



## Trickyroo

Lori , I believe Chelbi did find out about it on the news……of all the 
ways ! :tear:
I hear ya on the drunk drivers……I think anyone caught driving under the influence should be made to watch a play put on by the police department involving their loved ones in a fatal crash , OVER AND OVER AND OVER , till THEY FEEL at least a bit of the pain they cause others when choosing to get behind the wheel. All family members should sign a agreement to follow through with this. Idk…..im talking through the pain and my heart i guess…..:tear:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Actually no I woke up at 3:15 with a phone call from his phone with another police mans voice telling me he got in a car crash. The reason he didn't call my mom first was cause I was the last one to talk to him......
Before We went to sleep I sent him a text and I said "I love you and I hope you have a great day tomarrow and be safe" and he read it that morning. 
But YES "trickyroo" my dad is doing ALOT better he's not talking like a zombie anymore....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad prayers have been answered and your dad is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is good to hear.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so happy to hear that Chelbi :hug: I will be keeping your Dad in my prayers :hug:


----------



## happybleats

Good news...so glad he is on the mend!!


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG!!!! I had not seen this before. I am so glad the news is better.
We have had two cars totaled by drunk drivers but have not been seriously injured; so we have been lucky. I wish they would be charged with attempted murder just for getting behind the wheel.
Take care of yourself:hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I know that this person is getting charged with intoxicated man slaughter and something about the crash with a law official


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

WONDERFUL!! (in an angered and sarcastic way) my grandfather got the ambulance called for him last night and he left 9:11 last night. It's just one thing after another, I guess.
I just woke up from a 2 hr sleep and now I gotta go to school then work, so yeah..... I don't know what I'm gonna do.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kccjer

:hug:Oh no Chelbi! Definitely not what you needed right now! Breathe....and you will get thru this


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks Carmen.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## glndg

So sorry Chelbi. Sending you, your grandfather, and your dad prayers.


----------



## happybleats

UGH..((HUGS)) :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Chelbi, how are things going? Any updates? Hope everyone is doing ok....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My dad and grandfather are fine but now my grandmother is in the hospital and now I'm like "really?!" but I don't know what to do about it


----------



## kccjer

Good grief, Chelbi! You just can't catch a break right now, can you? Well, they say trouble comes in 3's soooo Gma makes 3....right? Hope she's going to be ok too. :hug: :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yep


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! So sorry you are going through so much :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

At least I still have my family on here


----------



## luvmyherd

Yes, we are like family. We are all thinking of you and praying for the best. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## takethelead

You are in our thoughts and prayers as well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're in prayers too Chelbi :hug:


----------



## kccjer

How is everything going Chelbi?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Everyones out of the hospital till Tuesday next week for knee surgury


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I got my leg surgery done after my moms knee surgery on tues. I got mine done yesterday. Hope it heels


----------



## kccjer

Make sure you do all your physical therapy just like you're suppose to! Hang in there....things WILL get better eventually :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Feel better


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks stephanie!


----------



## kccjer

Any updates? I've been thinking about you....


----------



## nigies4ever

Praying for you and your family! Hope everything is alright.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I'm still wearing a brace bc I will stumble over just walking sometimes without it bc my knee pops forward when I dont want to to but other than that I am just waiting on my for Baylee to kid.... Hopefully...... Check out my thread "does she look preggo" in the waiting room and add y'alls opinion and thanks for the prayers


----------

